# Breeds for Beginners



## horseanimal11 (May 19, 2010)

I'd be careful going by breeds. TB's do tend to be hotter than QH's, but it's definitely inconsistent. I've ridden QH's that won't stop cantering until you practically run them into a wall, and TB's that won't move.
Each horse has an individual personality. While looking at Paints, QH's, Morgans, etc. is a good starting place, you have to be sure and evaluate each horse seperately.
That said, I'd also consider some pony crosses, draft crosses, etc. as they tend to be a bit bigger or smaller than their purebred counterparts, respectively. And the pony/draft blood will often make them a bit calmer than other horses. Still, evaluate individually, because you never know...  Good luck to you and your friends!


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

horseanimal11 said:


> I'd be careful going by breeds. TB's do tend to be hotter than QH's, but it's definitely inconsistent. I've ridden QH's that won't stop cantering until you practically run them into a wall, and TB's that won't move.
> Each horse has an individual personality. While looking at Paints, QH's, Morgans, etc. is a good starting place, you have to be sure and evaluate each horse seperately.
> That said, I'd also consider some pony crosses, draft crosses, etc. as they tend to be a bit bigger or smaller than their purebred counterparts, respectively. And the pony/draft blood will often make them a bit calmer than other horses. Still, evaluate individually, because you never know...  Good luck to you and your friends!


Thanks 
True, each horse is different.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I learned to ride on a Fjord & i love them. I own one now & they are super calm. You have to make sure they're properly trained, though, as they can be renoundly stubborn! So long as they're taught to give into pressure, bend, etc they make incredible beginner mounts


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Some Morgans can be quite hot. I wouldn't rule out Mustangs either, I've known some to be extremely mellow and bomb-proof.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

I think rather than just going breed specific, I would look at age, use and also how much help they will have along the way.

In each breed there are hotter and milder horses no matter what. I'd look at a more mature aged horse, one who has been ridden a lot and has trail rides under their belt and I'd look at what kind of ride yu want. Gaited, Trotter...etc


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I would tell them to look at the individual horse temperament rather than a breed. My previous QH was appendix bred for barrels and she was HOT. Took a while to train her to not be gate sour etc.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Look at training and experience. Older geldings are best for beginners usually but every horse is different. I know Choctaw horses are very easy to train and suitable for beginners, but its not easy to find one that's already trained.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah.. My friend(s) might be coming to lessons with me. So that will do some good too. I was thinking of a older mare or gelding. Though they might have to broad.... I thought after they get a good horse they could board at my place for free. The only cost is to buy they are feed and vet fees..

What about a mix bred? Or a saddle bred?


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

I have seen people who have had great success with both of those. The one thing I would think on mixed breeds is know what breeds and also it can be tough bc they can take different qualities of each breed. 

You could get an arabian quarter horse and end up with something reallyu hot. Just pay attention to that. 

Myself, I am fairly new to training and I took some time off of riding so wanted something relaxed and calm and TWH are infamous for that temperament. The first time i even got on my girl she just stood there like "okay so now what?" 

If you're looking in the gaited direction I would look at Tennessee Walking Horses if you're looking for a calm horse great for trails and with endurance. 

I love saddlebreds, but I believe they have a more spirited personality? Not as well versed on them.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

In my experience Saddlebreds are more flighty/nervous they can be very well trained, they're just more reactive and spooky


----------



## StarlightGenesis (Dec 9, 2010)

Missouri Foxtrotters are good horses for beginners. They have a gentle and willing temperment and are very intellegent and kind natured.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I just have to put this out here because there are so many misconceptions about arabs.

My first horse was a 19 yr old arab gelding-- he was the best first horse! True, he didn't like ring riding, but he both took care of me and challenged me. He was foward which excited me, but never bucked, reared, or did anything to hurt me. Most importantly however, was the deep bond I created with this horse-- that is really what hooked me on the horse thing. He was horribly skinny and scruffy looking when I got him, and through bringing him back to health, I became his girl and now 6 yrs later, although he may not be rideable anymore, I will never sell/rehome him.

My suggestions for a first horse is something (whatever breed) with a really nice temperment, and at a moderate age (probably around 10 is best). The only thing I regret is that I didn't get much time to spend with my guy before he started to get old.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

exactly, there are hot horses in every breed, some have a tendency to be more hot, but it is always possible to find a horse that has a relaxed attitude, especially if they have years and experience.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

It's not a breed, age, or sex of the horse. It's the horse.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Arabians were actually originally bred to be a very calm breed of horse, but looks came over their original temperment, so now the majority of them are just crazy.

I have a Paint horse who's relatively calm, but she's as stubborn as heck. It really depends on the animals personality, rather than breed. Some breeds tend to be more calm, but you can find many horses that are very calm that are classified as crazy.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

It really depends upon how much experience your friend has. And that is in riding and actually caring for a horse. Also the cheapest part of horse ownership, is usually the buying of it. Horses can become extremely expensive to own, especially if something nasty happens. Vet bills can mount up daily.

What is her objective in riding? Has she been taking lessons in a given dicipline? How competent a rider is she?

Answer all these questions and then find a horse suitable for that which she wishes to pursue. Her skill level will define the horse she should purchase. It could be any breed, which is well trained.

Do not let her buy for a pretty colour. Make sure she takes a horse-knowledgeable person with her to look at possible purchases. This is most important. There really are tons of wonderful horses of all breeds, available at the moment.

Let us know what she decides.

Lizzie


----------



## CommaJam (Jul 16, 2010)

Any breed can be good for beginners. It's true that some breed have the reputation of being more hot tempered, but each horse is unique in this way.

I'll never let a beginner on my QH anytime soon, she can throw him out of the saddle if he's not confident enough...however I can sit my baby cousin (3 yo) on my arab and let him loose in a field and he'll never do anything more than walk, even if there is a 4wheelers, other horses, etc in the field with him!


----------



## BansheeGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

My sister has a morgan and he takes of and bucks all the time! And hes 15! We also have a QH and she is very gentle but i agree that some can be a bit crazy. My perfect horse is my arabian.


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

its really more about how the horse was rasied. youwould have to meet them. i had an arabian a long time ago you could do anything with, and my friend (same barn) had and arabian too but he was a hot as they come. 

To me its reallyabout how you raise them, or how they are trained 
just make sure (if shes new to riding) That the horses isn't green. lol


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Look at training, temperament, and age first. Make sure the horse accepts farrier work, being tied, and trailering first off.

I disagree with not looking at breed.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I am only a beginner and i ride a TB mare!! i think that individual thoroughbreds can be very good but it is just most have racing history!!


----------



## HorsesMakeLifeBetter (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree with the overall commenting ...it depends on the horse and rider combination. Good Luck and take your time.

My example: I grew up on an 18 year old push button pure blood arabian gelding, I was 9 years old. My friend had a 24 year old reg. QH that was a firecracker! I have also ridden a 4 year old QH/paint that was super lazy and bomb proof, as well as an Appaloosa that was super easy going, too.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

kstinson said:


> I think rather than just going breed specific, I would look at age, use and also how much help they will have along the way.
> 
> In each breed there are hotter and milder horses no matter what. I'd look at a more mature aged horse, one who has been ridden a lot and has trail rides under their belt and I'd look at what kind of ride yu want. Gaited, Trotter...etc


 I wouldn't go by breed either. Each horse in a breed has a unique temperment and personality. Think of breeds as groups which horses are put into because of their parents, colour or origin. Yep, you can get a completley insane mustang that either won't budge or listen or goes so fast you end up on the floor. Then you can get a calm, sturdy mustang that's totally bombproof. It's actually quite funny, coz' people say that maybe appaloosas are calmer than say morgans or mustangs, and then you put them together and the appy could go crazy, while the morgan just stands there with a bored look on his face. So don't go by breed.  I go on a bit. :lol:


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> I disagree with not looking at breed.


It's not the breed. There are good and bad in all breeds. We have quarter horses. Both ends of the spectrum as far as being calm and steady and then hot and a dash of crazy. We have two sets of full sisters that are night and day as far as temperament and personality.

Not the breed, the age or the sex. It's the horse and how the human and the horse get along.

My" A" horse is a wonderful gelding. Best cow horse I have ever ridden. BUT if I am nervous - he feeds off me and acts like a fool.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Arabians were actually originally bred to be a very calm breed of horse, but looks came over their original temperment, so now the majority of them are just crazy.
> 
> I hate when people judge arabians like that. the majority of them are not crazy. just like everyone else has said.. it's all about the individual horse. we had a quarter horse a few years back that we ended up selling cause he was a hot, spooky mess. i have a paint (retired now) that anyone could hop on and ride, and he'd behave differently according to your skill level.
> and my arabian, i purchased him when he was just turning four, with only 30 days on him, and i've done all the finishing work on him myself (with the help of my coach) and he can be a tad spooky in an arena (much prefers working outside) but he is such a great horse. he's got plenty of energy but is always listening and wanting to please. when i put my 8 year old sister on him, he instantly knows to be a slooowwww little western horse with much more whoa than go. it's so sweet watching him "babysit."
> ...


----------



## Larra98 (Jan 17, 2009)

i'd definantly say it all depends on the horse and not so much the breed but of course some breeds are just out of the question such as what u said, arabs ect.


----------

